# Sony Vegas Pro 10: Low memory error on launch!



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello,
I have both Sony Vegas Pro 9 & 10 and can't seem to solve this problem! I have a gaming lapop with 4GB Ram and Intel i7 and more good stuff. I'm almost sure that memory isn't what I'm missing. Even on my 500MB Ram PC I can run Sony Vegas (despite the lag lol).
This message appears after a few seconds when trying to run the program. I ahve tried to reset to factories settings & much more! Nothing seems to be the solution... I have tried Sony support but it didn't help even a bit...

Please help! I've been trying to solve this for almost a year (when I bought Pro 9) and now Im stuck with another 500$ program (Pro 10) =(

Thanks,
-HSCinema


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Usually "low memory" messages refer to virtual memory.

Is page file setting = system managed?

It's possible that having both I have both Sony Vegas Pro 9 & 10 installed is causing problems. Uninstall v9 and see.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

I only have 10 installed now. When the message appears it crashes so I can't do the page file setting thing right?

-HSCinema


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is your page file set to "system managed for all drives"?
START | type *sysdm.cpl* | Performance "settings" | Advanced | change


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

This is what I see:










Is it good?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is d: a recovery partition?

My system has top-left box checked, but I have no recovery partition.

Try these 3 places for additional information -

1. WERCON - 
START | type* view * | "View all Problem Reports" | 2x-click on line item for additional info

2. Reliability Monitor - 
START | type *perfmon /rel*

3. Event Viewer -
START | type *eventvwr.msc* | Custom Views | Administrative Events

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Open up Vegas. Go to *File/Properties/Preferred Files Folde*r. Create a New Temporary Folder on the largest drive you have and make this your *Preferred Files Folder.*


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

D: isn't a recovery drive, it's in case I don't have anymore space in C:
So do I have to check the things you asked me to?
Should I check the top hand box?


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't open Vegas, that's the problem here... When I try to, the message appears and it crashes.


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

These are the things I see, from what you asked me:

http://i52.tinypic.com/vg4yae.jpg

http://i56.tinypic.com/23tnias.jpg


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

HSCinema said:


> I don't have anymore space in C:


How much free space is on drive c: ? Check Disk Management -
START | type *diskmgmt.msc*

Is the app installed on drive c: or d:?


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's what I got:










I was thinking about maybe installing Vegas on my second disk, maybe it'll work don't you think?

-HSC


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You can try that.

You have ~21 GB free space on c: - plenty of room for page file to expand if it needs to.

I would look for entried specific to Vegas - 

1. WERCON - 
START | type view | "View all Problem Reports" | 2x-click on line item for additional info

2. Reliability Monitor - 
START | type perfmon /rel

3. Event Viewer -
START | type eventvwr.msc | Custom Views | Administrative Events

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

Look above, I already did the 2 last steps but for the WERCON, it doesn't even say anything about Sony Vegas. Thus, I guess there wasn't any error report, Windows didn't detect it as an error...


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

sorry to butt in here - "I ahve tried to reset to factories settings" - does this mean you have tried holding down the shift key while launching Vegas? - sometimes resetting the preferences and cache helps with low memory errors in Photoshop, Premiere, Vegas etc.

The other point is in reply to your question about installing Vegas on a different drive to that having your OS - it is more common video editing practice to have the editing software installed on the same drive as the OS (usually C drive) and have the media (clips etc) and render files, project files etc on a different physical drive that has plenty of free space if one is available - this is so the software runs more smoothly by being able to fetch the needed files quickly. Many videophiles I know have 2-3 drives: a C drive with the OS and software installations and general data storage (documents etc), another drive (of at least 500GB, more mostly) for the storage of media only, and another dedicated solely for render files etc (scratch disk)


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

I held down the Shift key yeah. But the problem is that I can't open it so I don't have any video files yet... Do you think that installing Vegas in another drive could make it work?
Somebody said to me that a program may be interfearing with Sony Vegas. Is there any way to find what program may be doing this?

-HSC


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

The only way to find that out would be by process of elimination - either uninstalling program by program until Vegas works - or do a complete uninstall of all progrmas then install Vegas first then other programs one by one, trying Vegas after each installation. When Vegas stops working (if it works in the first place) you will know the previously loaded software is the culprit. I'm not convinced it is a software conflict.

Have you uninstalled Vegas and done a fresh install at any stage since originally installing?

When you upgraded from 9 to 10 did you download an upgrade file or did you buy a whole new package with installation disk? It may be an installation error. It is a genuine version not a cracked version?

Have you updated all your drivers lately? video card in particular - what card do you have?

Are all your RAM modules seated correctly and working? you could try downloading and running Memtest to see if you have a faulting RAM module

I wouldn't install it on another drive - just me but I don't think it is a good idea to have programs installed over different drives - if all else fails try it I suppose but I have my doubts as to whether it will solve the problem.

Another last option scenario would be to do a clean install of your OS and re-install Vegas - could be some corrupt registry entries, drivers etc floating about in your system.

As you can tell I'm starting to run out of ideas - have you spoken to Sony support?


----------

